

The dot append mixtape: more d3.js tutorial videos - enjalot
http://enjalot.github.com/dot-append/

======
diasks2
Thanks for creating these videos. They are a GREAT resource.

For anyone looking to learn d3.js, I would highly recommend starting with the
video tutorials by enjalot (the above linked or dot enter vol. 1). He does a
great job of walking through how each visualization works.

Additionally, tributary (<http://tributary.io/>) is perfect for playing with
d3.js.

------
poezn
Love it! The beats alone make these tutorials so much more enjoyable to follow
than usual tech turtorials.

